# Co2 Reg how can I attach a bubble counter directly to it



## cheekycharly (11 May 2014)

Hi all my Co2 reg attaches at the bottom so I can't put a bubble counter directly onto it.

Is there anything I can do to make this happen with my current reg?


----------



## X3NiTH (11 May 2014)

You could plumb an 90 degree elbow (Female-Male) after the solenoid and connect the needle valve assembly to this, allowing you to mount the bubble counter onto the nipple your gas line is fed from. You just need to get the right thread sized elbow to fit and source the part. Don't forget to use PTFE Gas Tape on the threads to ensure a gas tight seal.


----------



## cheekycharly (11 May 2014)

Do you think this looks right...

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271463470161


----------



## foxfish (11 May 2014)

Why cant you just run it in line with hose?


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 May 2014)

If you have enough space for it, you could put the bottle on it's side.


----------



## kirk (12 May 2014)

.


----------



## Alje (12 May 2014)

It is recommended you do not use the bottle on its side, CO2 bottles should be used in the upright position to prevent liquid CO2 from entering your regulator.[DOUBLEPOST=1399916043][/DOUBLEPOST]I would suggest using a nice glass inline type bubble counter and mount it somewhere visible so you can easily check bubble rate (so not hidden away attached to your reg in a cabinet)
CO2 Art offer good equipment at a good price and great service.

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...uarium-glass-co2-bubble-counter-typical-shape


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 May 2014)

Fire extinguishers draw liquid from the bottom via a pipe inside so in theory you should stand them upside down to avoid liquid co2 in your reg. i don't think it really matters too much with the low flow rates we use but i still have both my fe and 6kg cylinder stood upright


----------



## cheekycharly (12 May 2014)

No room for inline as it would be at the back of the aquarium where I can't see it to have it vertical rendering that pointless as a bubble counter. 

I won't be lying the cannister down as its a whopper that takes the whole cabinet of the Juwel Rio 180. 

The only way forward is the elbow I posted in the above link. Will buy one at only a couple of quid and see how it goes.


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 May 2014)

Why not just use a jbl bubble counter mounted lower in the cabinet and use a plumbed check valve like the one in this pic to stop water from your bubble counter getting into your solenoid


 
And locktight thread locker is much better than ptfe tape you can even seal a npt thread into a bsp and vice versa,  its a bit rough but will be fine on the low pressure side
That elbow is worth a punt, theres a good chance your reg will be npt threads theres also a good chance that co2art elbow is npt too. Pm member "karol" and ask which thread it is


----------



## foxfish (12 May 2014)

But why cant you just hang it by your cylinder?


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 May 2014)

foxfish said:


> But why cant you just hang it by your cylinder?


Its just too simple 
I like mine to be hard piped because its less crappy joints in plastic pipe and all joints can be sealed easily with threadlocker and i dont need to keep checking for leaks anymore. 
Look at berties leaking reg problems.


----------



## cheekycharly (13 May 2014)

Tried taking it apart today with an adjustable spanner and its solid! Any chance it's meant to never be unscrewd? As I think that leaves me screwed.


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 May 2014)

Its probably got threadlocker on it! my fitting took some force to undo i used my big adjustable to get mine undone. 
Also you might want to put another adjustable on the solenoid so you dont disturb the fittings between the reg and solenoid


----------

